# NREMT P Cost?



## itzfrank (Jun 15, 2009)

NREMT-P's:

How much did it cost you to take the test? I know the fee for the CBT is set, but I hear the practicals are variable. I'm takin it in August, and have heard "rumors" of it costing hundreds of dollars. What's your exprience?


----------



## flhtci01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Contact the site where you plan to test and ask them.  They should be more than willing to tell you.


----------



## chute43 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some places do tend to take advantage of the student. I paid close to 500 not including the travelling expense because at the time you couldnt take the test locally(it was still a written exam then).

good luck, The NREMT isnt really the one charging the money it is the testing site that sets their price from my knowledge.

kary


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 18, 2009)

No extra cost. 

All part of the tuition.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 18, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> No extra cost.
> 
> All part of the tuition.



Same here. 

When I recerted I think there was a $45 processing fee.


----------

